# Droid 3 wont connect to PC



## xjacobx

Hey guys,
I was trying to root and install a rom on my girlfriends Droid 3, however when i plug it into the computer, the computer doesn't do anything and the phone itself does not ask me for the connection mode. It does start charging, so it is connected, but it doesn't seem to recognize that it is connected to the computer. it acts like it is simply plugged into an outlet.
I have all the drivers from Moto installed, The cable works fine for my Droid X.
I have not tried a different computer, or a different cable, but it is connected so i'm just not sure what could be causing this.
The SD card is mounted and everything fine as well.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## FinalTrigger

I was having the same problem for a while. I took the cable that originally came with my phone and it worked. I hope that helps.


----------



## mikedyk43

If neither device indicates a connection, then it is either the cable or a USB port.


----------



## xjacobx

i'll have to have her bring her cable next time, i tried various usb ports, it does charge, but no computer connection.... it most be the cable. 
Thanks guys


----------



## tfrohliger

My Droid 3 does the same thing. Please let me know if you figure this out. Mine will connect to other computers but not my laptop but My Droid 1 will connect with the same cord/computer combo just fine.


----------



## EricErK

Le Reboot then Le Try to mount, it unmounts it self, thats why, also try turning off usb debugging / mock locations that might do it too


----------

